# Cata Preevent gestartet



## Noenon (1. November 2010)

Hi, soeben sind bei uns in Orgrimmar die Untergangsverkünder aufgetaucht. Damit is das Pre-event gestartet!


----------



## Ninjack (1. November 2010)

im schlingendornt tal kommen wasserelementare....
und man wird nach og geschickt


----------



## Cryteki (1. November 2010)

WoW unglaublich cool, danke für diese supertolle news !


----------



## MeMMory (1. November 2010)

in astranar spawnen feurelementare ^^


----------



## metera (1. November 2010)

in Feralas Luftelementare


----------



## Karakaya (1. November 2010)

Bin grad mitm Twink Östliche Pestländer, aufeinmal kamen Erdeles aus nem Erdriss, dacht mir schon das das event aufeinmal angefangen hat, naja hab die gekillt und hab ein "Mysteriöses Gerät" gelootet, werd jetzt zu ner Hauptstadt geschickt.. Im QuestLog ist die Q unter "Cataclysm"


----------



## Frostwölfin (1. November 2010)

Ja, ich war gerade mit meiner Priesterin in den Düstermarschen Spinnen töten, als mich plötzlich ein Rudel Feuerelemtare überholte. Sie lieferten sich einen Kampf mit meinen Spinnen, zündeten die Gegend an, und sind aus einem Stufe 40 Elementarrriss entfleucht. 
=) Ich find diese Überraschungsevents immer ulkig. Mal Abwechslung, bin richtig erschrocken.


----------



## Karakaya (1. November 2010)

Frostwölfin schrieb:


> Ja, ich war gerade mit meiner Priesterin in den Düstermarschen Spinnen töten, als mich plötzlich ein Rudel Feuerelemtare überholte. Sie lieferten sich einen Kampf mit meinen Spinnen, zündeten die Gegend an, und sind aus einem Stufe 40 Elementarrriss entfleucht.
> =) Ich find diese Überraschungsevents immer ulkig. Mal Abwechslung, bin richtig erschrocken.



so gings mir auch  Frostwölfin


----------



## Tounho (1. November 2010)

Endlich!


----------



## lordtheseiko (1. November 2010)

Ging mir auch so, es stand aufeinmal nen Elementar vor mir *kribbeln im bauch*
achja, youtube hat ne neue server error message! 



"500 Internal Server Error

Leider ist etwas schiefgegangen.

Eine Spezialeinheit hat die Mission übernommen, das Problem zu lösen.
If you see them, show them this information:
 

LAUTER SINNLOSE BUCHSTABEN"


----------



## Inglorius (1. November 2010)

viel wichtiger, wie gehts weiter wenn man garrosch gewarnt hat? bei mir ist da dann schluss... <.<


----------



## CKASS (1. November 2010)

jo bei mir hörts da auch auf einmal auf, ist echt seltsam^^


----------



## gotcha10 (1. November 2010)

omg ich war grad zufällig in tanaris vor dem Tor nach Uldum nur das da jetzt ein rießen großes loch in der tür ist XD


----------



## benniboy (1. November 2010)

Die Wassereles boxen sich grad mit den Wachen im Lager Grom Gol im Schlingendorntal 
Find ich gut.



gotcha10 schrieb:


> omg ich war grad zufällig in tanaris vor dem Tor nach Uldum nur das da jetzt ein rießen großes loch in der tür ist XD



Das war vorher auch schon da.


----------



## gotcha10 (1. November 2010)

ja? konnt mich nimmer dran erinnern ok dann vergesst meinen post xD


----------



## Aurelîas (1. November 2010)

sind die wasser elementare buggy o.O? Bin gerade im schlingendorn Tal sehe sie da renne drauf zu und weg sind sie.


----------



## Apuh (1. November 2010)

Nachts ist es jetzt kälter als draußen.


----------



## MrBlaki (1. November 2010)

Apuh schrieb:


> Nachts ist es jetzt kälter als draußen.



Da wollt einer cool sein und merkt nicht das er ein Troll ist, traurig >.<


----------



## daturah (1. November 2010)

so episch war dat jetz nich.


----------



## Frostwölfin (1. November 2010)

<_< jetzt hab ich mit meinem Großen extra auf die dummen Ele gewartet, 2 mal so eine Gruppe erschlagen, aber ausser nem blöden Buff nichts bekommen. Das schwebende Gerät hat nur meinem Twink die Quest gegeben. Liegt das an der Differenz lvl40 Questgebiet und 80er Char, oder klappt das generell bei den Großen nicht? Weiss das wer?


----------



## Apuh (1. November 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Da wollt einer cool sein und merkt nicht das er ein Troll ist, traurig >.<







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IkilledKenny (1. November 2010)

daturah schrieb:


> so episch war dat jetz nich.



Das ist ja auch erst der Anfang, die Verkündung, das Erwarten...!


----------



## Anonymus299 (1. November 2010)

Joa...
1 Phase: Erdbeben
2 Phase: Kultisten und Erdbeben
3 Phase: ???????
? Phase: ololo Deathwing


----------



## Zroxx (1. November 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch erst der Anfang, die Verkündung, das Erwarten...!




Ich glaube er meinte den Troll...oder?


----------



## Tutai (1. November 2010)

Das event is relativ zum einschlafen, im gegensatz zum damaligen wotlk event 
Achja, wo sollen denn die eles in grom'gol sein? Auf meinen realm is noch garnix :S


----------



## Anonymus299 (1. November 2010)

Tutai schrieb:


> Das event is relativ zum einschlafen, im gegensatz zum damaligen wotlk event



Naja das kommt jetzt ja schrittweise..am ende fliegt dann Deathwing über Azeroth und äschert die Welt ein (und tausende werfen sich in die Flammen um die Heldentat zu kassieren)
Es wir hoffentlich noch doller.


----------



## bruderelfe (1. November 2010)

Naja, es kommt ja noch mehr, finde es blöde das sie in sw beim könig nachher abbrechen, An alle das evvent behinhaltet noch einiges, Nur hoffe ich das die den rest bald frei geben sonst pennt man echt ein!


----------



## Super PePe (2. November 2010)

"Sind wir schon da?" "Ist es noch weit?"


----------



## Chillers (2. November 2010)

Super schrieb:


> "Sind wir schon da?" "Ist es noch weit?"



*Ja, wo laufen sie denn? Wo laufen sie denn?*


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (2. November 2010)

Und so sieht das aus wenn ganz viele Kids langweile haben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (2. November 2010)

Das "Event fand ich, bis auf Cho Galls Auftritt als Hologramm, eher Mau. Rückeroberung der Inseln hat mir besser gefallen =)


----------



## Manotis (2. November 2010)

Dann wünsch ich mal allen viel Spaß bei Phase 2 des Preevents


----------



## Nexus.X (2. November 2010)

Es gibt nebenbei eine Heldentat, wenn man alle 4 Buffs hat, ob gleichzeitig oder auch nacheinander weiß ich nicht genau.


----------



## Majestix-LdV (2. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

1. Wer das Questitem looten möchte, sollte einen Riss in seinem Levelbereich ausschalten.
2. Für den Erfolg muss man nicht alle 4 Buffs gleichzeitig haben, es reicht wenn man sie überhaupt bekommt, 
	egal ob der schon der ein oder andere ausgelaufen ist.

Euch allen viel Spaß beim zocken 

MfG

Maje


----------



## Reflox (2. November 2010)

Cryteki schrieb:


> WoW unglaublich cool, danke für diese supertolle news !



Also für mich sind es supertolle News... 

Schön, 10.00 wiede rnachhause zu kommen und dann schönm ein Pre-Event zu machen.


----------



## Lari (2. November 2010)

Gaaanz ruhig  Den BluePostern nach drehen die jetzt, vermutlich wöchentlich, an der PreEvent schraube 


> *Elemental Invasions*
> There are four stages of the event. We're on the first. This is only the beginning.



Und wenn ich folgendes richtig deute geht kurz vor Cata-Release wohl richtig der Punk ab 


> *Hunting for Elementals to get the achievement*
> I know. And I'm saying the elementals are merely leaking out at this point. It's but a small sign of a larger, more malevolent presence threatening to tear apart the land.
> 
> If you don't want to camp elementals for one achievement, wait until they're camping you.



Zu gut deutsch:
Sie wissen, dass es momentan nicht ganz einfach ist, das Achievement zu bekommen, da es nicht genug Elementare gibt.
Und wer keine Lust hat die Elementare zu campen soll einfach warten, bis sie anfangen uns zu becampen


----------



## Tutai (8. November 2010)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Und so sieht das aus wenn ganz viele Kids langweile haben
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mhm, mhm.. und woher weißt du nun das es "kids" sind? und das diese langeweile haben?
Ich glaube du hast einfach zuviel langeweile, das du nen screenshot machst von leuten, die halt an der schriftrolle stehen.


----------



## Robinius (8. November 2010)

Weil die Schriftrolle von Leuten auf Mamuts belagert wurde um sie nicht looten zu können und nebenbei wurden Unsichtbarkeitstränke für 100 Gold+ angeboten um sie so Looten zu können zumindest wenn der screen vom Blackrock stammt.


----------



## Alpax (8. November 2010)

Naja aufm PTR sieht mann wies weiter geht .. OG brennt ... Panik ... Evakuierungsportale ... usw...


----------



## neon1705 (8. November 2010)

Alpax schrieb:


> Naja aufm PTR sieht mann wies weiter geht .. OG brennt ... Panik ... Evakuierungsportale ... usw...



DANKE FÜR DAS NETTE SPOILERN!! >:-(


----------



## Urobeson (8. November 2010)

neon1705 schrieb:


> DANKE FÜR DAS NETTE SPOILERN!! >:-(



/ 100% sign!

Wenn schon Spoiler dann bitte mit einer Warnung vornweg.


----------



## phaatom (8. November 2010)

wieso spoilern?^^^ist doch schon bekannt was das preevent alles bringt


----------



## Serodian (8. November 2010)

phaatom schrieb:


> wieso spoilern?^^^ist doch schon bekannt was das preevent alles bringt



nicht jeder eiert aufm ptr rum um sich eben die story ned zu versauen....


----------



## Urobeson (8. November 2010)

Nicht unbedingt. Ich weiß was, dass die Welt sich verändern wird und dass es in einer großen Katastrophe passieren soll. Das ist alles.

Den Rest will ich im Spiel erleben. Daher sind solche Posts nicht gerade besonders toll für Leute wie mich.


----------



## Derulu (8. November 2010)

Urobeson schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. Ich weiß was, dass die Welt sich verändern wird und dass es in einer großen Katastrophe passieren soll. Das ist alles.
> 
> Den Rest will ich im Spiel erleben. Daher sind solche Posts nicht gerade besonders toll für Leute wie mich.



Hast schon recht, dass da ein *Spoiler* hingehört hätte, allerdings entkommst du der Informationsflut sowieso nicht, sonst dürftest du keinen Handels- oder Gildenchat oder keine Fan- & offiziellen Seiten lesen, denn überall dort wird schon von den Eventphasen berichtet und was in den einzelnen Phasen alles passiert...


----------



## Serodian (8. November 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Hast schon recht, dass da ein *Spoiler* hingehört hätte, allerdings entkommst du der Informationsflut sowieso nicht, sonst dürftest du keinen Handels- oder Gildenchat oder keine Fan- & offiziellen Seiten lesen, denn überall dort wird schon von den Eventphasen berichtet und was in den einzelnen Phasen alles passiert...



das mag sein, allerdings sind diese meist nur mit überschriften versehen, die mir erklären dass es neue infos bezüglich dem event gibt und ich kann entscheiden es nicht zu lesen und hab noch nix mitbekommen. das eben hat mir die entscheidung genommen, da ich vorher nicht wusste, dass es sich um einen Spoiler handelt und um das herauszufinden musste ich den post lesen. d. h.: zwischen dem hier un der informationsflut der fanseiten ist ein gewaltiger unterschied. zumal ich sagen muss, dass ich im /2 sehr sehr selten spoiler lese.


----------



## Derulu (8. November 2010)

Serodian schrieb:


> das mag sein, allerdings sind diese meist nur mit überschriften versehen, die mir erklären dass es neue infos bezüglich dem event gibt und ich kann entscheiden es nicht zu lesen und hab noch nix mitbekommen. das eben hat mir die entscheidung genommen, da ich vorher nicht wusste, dass es sich um einen Spoiler handelt und um das herauszufinden musste ich den post lesen. d. h.: zwischen dem hier un der informationsflut der fanseiten ist ein gewaltiger unterschied. zumal ich sagen muss, dass ich im /2 sehr sehr selten spoiler lese.



Sogar bei uns im Gildechat wird alle 5 Minuten erklärt (same with Handelschannel), dass das nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange ist (weil viele Fastfood-Player maulen, dass ihnen das Event zu kurz ist, dass es ein Witz sei, wie faul Blizzard doch wäre, warum das Event plötzlich abgebrochen wäre etc.) und meistens reden die dann über die noch folgenden Teile...


----------



## Serodian (8. November 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Sogar bei uns im Gildechat wird alle 5 Minuten erklärt (same with Handelschannel), dass das nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange ist (weil viele Fastfood-Player maulen, dass ihnen das Event zu kurz ist, dass es ein Witz sei, wie faul Blizzard doch wäre, warum das Event plötzlich abgebrochen wäre etc.) und meistens reden die dann über die noch folgenden Teile...



gilde kann ich nix zu sagen, hab keine^^ aber /2 is bei uns still was das betrifft (oder ich begehe unbewusst selektives lesen oder bin zur falschen zeit on)


----------



## Urobeson (8. November 2010)

Im Handelchannel auf meinem Server hab ich bisher wenig Spoiler bemerkt. Aber meist ignoriere ich den sowieso, denn Spamchannel wäre wohl passender als Bezeichnung. Und bei den News wie hier bei buffed da kann ich es mir aussuchen was ich lese. Dank der Überschriften und Artikeleinleitungen werde ich rechtzeitig gewarnt ob ich was "gefahrlos" lesen kann oder nicht.
Zu meinem Glück bin ich in einer reinen RP-Gilde daher wird im Gildenchannel höchsten spekuliert was das jetzt sein kann.


----------



## Tutai (8. November 2010)

Naja, was bei dem event bis jetzt passiert ist, und noch passieren wird, ist _finde ich_ nun wirklich nicht der rede wert. Aber geschmackssache eben.


----------



## Super PePe (8. November 2010)

Serodian schrieb:


> nicht jeder eiert aufm ptr rum um sich eben die story ned zu versauen....



Und warum fragt man dann nach 5 min Fahrt ob man schon da ist?


----------



## Serodian (8. November 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Und warum fragt man dann nach 5 min Fahrt ob man schon da ist?



hab ich das?^^ ich frage nie wann das event weitergeht, frage nie obs endlich rum is^^ also kann ich mir eine meine aussage erlauben


----------



## n1k3 (8. November 2010)

In der alten Welt musst du alle 4 Elementartypen zerstören (bekommst einen Buff) bevor du die Heldentat bekommst "Rissreisen" ,glaube ich. Die Buffs können zwischenzeitlich ablaufen.
In Nordend steht nach Besiegung der Elementare in der Mitte ne Fernbedienung, die eine tägliche Quest gibt und du in einer der Hauptstädte deiner Fraktion abgeben musst.


----------



## Turican (8. November 2010)

Serodian schrieb:


> nicht jeder eiert aufm ptr rum um sich eben die story ned zu versauen....




und ein schlauer Mensch geht nicht in Foren und klickt Themen an wo es um Vorhersagen geht.


----------



## Désann (13. November 2010)

Die nächste Pre Event Phase wurde gestartet. Diesmal muss man paar leuten vor SW erklären warum se net reindürfen und man wird nach Nagrand geschickt.

Edit:
Nachdem man die leute vor SW durchsucht hat soll man jetzt Kultisten festnehmen und diese zum Verlies bringen und einen verhören.  

Wies weitergeht verat ich net mehr sollt ihr ja selbst rausfinden


----------



## nosmoke (13. November 2010)

doch schreibs auf ^^


----------



## Kenaga (13. November 2010)

Hmm, jetzt ist die nächste Phase (schon) dran?

Gerade wo sich alle wieder so sicher waren eine Regelmäßigkeit im Spiel gefunden zu haben (siehe BuffedNews, wo stand neue Phasen gibt es immer Montags 19Uhr)...

Ich finde das gut.
So bleibt ein bisschen Spannung im Spiel, was gerade bei solchen Event sehr wichtig ist, wie ich finde.

MfG, Kenaga.


----------



## sc00p (13. November 2010)

Die neuen Quests gefallen mir sehr gut. Sind auch mehr als in der vergangenen Phase. Viel mehr 

Aber die hören wieder einfach auf bei...



Spoiler



Thrall am Thron der Elemente


----------



## Vaishyana (13. November 2010)

Gestern (Heute) Nacht um 2 uhr die nächste Phase? Hört sich nett an, heute Mittag mal reinschauen.


----------



## Ångela (13. November 2010)

Urobeson schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. Ich weiß was, dass die Welt sich verändern wird und dass es in einer großen Katastrophe passieren soll. Das ist alles.
> 
> Den Rest will ich im Spiel erleben. Daher sind solche Posts nicht gerade besonders toll für Leute wie mich.



Und WARUM liest du sie dann überhaupt ?

Der Titel ist doch eindeutig genug, also schaut man da gar nicht erst rein, aber nein, Hauptsache gejammert, wie böse doch einige Leute sind, ohne auch nur einen Sekundenbruchteil NACHZUDENKEN.


----------



## Sejko (13. November 2010)

Ångela schrieb:


> Und WARUM liest du sie dann überhaupt ?
> 
> Der Titel ist doch eindeutig genug, also schaut man da gar nicht erst rein, aber nein, Hauptsache gejammert, wie böse doch einige Leute sind, ohne auch nur einen Sekundenbruchteil NACHZUDENKEN.



/sign ...

einfach nur ein noob der flamen will ,,, (who let the trolls out)


----------

